

Review My App: Shufflito - jasongullickson

Shufflito is an app for the iPhone and iPod touch that does one thing: never plays the same song twice.<p>Here's a link to additional information:<p>http://www.gullicksonlaboratories.com/shufflito<p>...and here's a link to the app in iTunes:<p>http://bit.ly/3ELFEV<p>Let me know what you think!
======
fara
I guess this means, buy my app. Or is there a way to review it without buying?

~~~
jasongullickson
Good point!

Apple has become very restrictive lately about "Lite" versions so I wasn't
sure how to make one that would pass muster. Alternatively, if you'd like to
try the app I'd be happy to provide a promo code; I just don't want to post a
bunch of them here because they expire if not used and developers are only
allowed so many for each app.

If you'd like a code, visit <http://www.gullicksonlaboratories.com/about/> and
shoot me an email with the codeword "hnrma" in it and I'll be happy to provide
codes to the first 25 requesters.

